# Symlinks zählen

## spitzwegerich

Ich suche nach einem Weg, zu einer vorgegebenen Datei alle symlinks (innerhalb eines vorgegebenen Verzeichnis und aller Unterverzeichnisse) zu finden, die auf diese Datei zeigen.

Gibt es hierfür eine einfache Lösung?

----------

## slick

Hab mich gerade informiert weils mich auch interessiert hat. Was ich bisher dazu gefunden habe (und konnte es noch nicht ausprobieren) wäre folgendes, evt. hilft das schon weiter bzw. ist Basis für ein passendes Script.

 * http://www.jux-net.info/jux2/docs/sys100/comm_37.html  wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> mit dem "find" Kommando kann man auch nach "symlinks" suchen:
> 
> find /etc -type l
> ...

 

----------

## Necoro

```
find verzeichnis -L -samefile "/pfad/zu/deiner/datei"
```

----------

## spitzwegerich

Danke für eure Antworten!

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find verzeichnis -L -samefile "/pfad/zu/deiner/datei"
> ```
> ...

 

Gut dass ich gefragt habe. Ähnliche Sachen wie im Skript von slick hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, mir dann aber gedacht, dass das Problem eigentlich recht naheliegend ist und es vielleicht eine kompakte Lösung dafür gibt.

Das '-L' muss übrigens vorgezogen werden, so:

```
find -L verzeichnis -samefile "/pfad/zu/deiner/datei"
```

Jetzt noch eine Frage:

Bei mir liegt die Datei in einem Unterverzeichnis des durchsuchten Verzeichnisses, mit dem Ergebnis dass die Datei selbst in der Ergebnisliste auftaucht.

Gibt es vielleicht noch eine schnelle Lösung, wie ich die Datei aus der Liste wieder herausbekomme?

----------

## Genone

nicht getestet, aber ich vermute mal

```
-not -path "/pfad/zur/datei"
```

im find Befehl könnte helfen.

----------

